# Occupational Therapist/Fitness Professional searching for a job in Dubai



## marclinton (May 19, 2008)

Hi there,

I am a newly qualified Occupational Therapist - BSc HONS OT graduated from a leading U.K. School of Health & Social Care. I also have over 5 years experience of working within health and fitness industry. I am moving to Dubai and am currently searching for jobs with no luck! Is there anyone who could possibly advise me on how to proceed with my job search or give me any contact details of prospective employers.

Kind regards

Marc Linton


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Marc,

Just wondering how did you get on with your search for an OT job? My girlfriend is an OT also and may be following me to dubai after a few months.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are no OT units here believe it or not! try www.ahdubai.com


----------



## LinaK (May 30, 2009)

Hello Marc,
good news! I am searching for an Occupational Therapist as a maternity cover for myself in our Health Centre. I just became mother and there are lots of families waiting that I find a replacement, that will go on working with their children. However, the first big question is: did you just finish your 'training'? To get a licence for practicing in UAE you need minimum two years work experience! Otherwise - no chance! If you have at least two years experiences in working as OT with children and SI-Therapy please let's keep in touch! 
Best regards!
LinaK


----------

